# Speeding Ticket



## Gone (Jun 19, 2008)

I got a speeding ticket in Mass a few weeks ago on I-95 for doing 70 in a 65.

Should I go infront of a judge or no??

I just really dont want any points on my licence...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Ohhhhh man..

I take it you haven't read the previous 687 threads about speeding violations and insurance points.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

just tell them the trooper didnt have his hat on and it'll get dismissed.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

screamineagle said:


> just tell them the trooper didnt have his hat on and it'll get dismissed.


NICE


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I got a speeding ticket in Mass a few weeks ago on I-95 for doing 70 in a 65.
*....Bullshit*


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Gone said:


> I got a speeding ticket in Mass a few weeks ago on I-95 for doing 70 in a 65.


Not unless you were an asshole. Let me guess, you asked the trooper why he/she wasn't wearing his/her campaign hat prior to getting the ticket?



justanotherparatrooper said:


> *....Bullshit*


+1


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

He or she has asked this question in 3 separate threads. The other two were under (Patrol) "Uniform Question" and the other was under (State Police) Mass State Police responsibilities"


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Gone said:


> I got a speeding ticket in Mass a few weeks ago on I-95 for doing 70 in a 65.
> 
> Should I go infront of a judge or no??
> 
> I just really dont want any points on my licence...


Oh no! I got a speeding ticket...I should ask for advise on Masscops. This is really starting to get old I say! I swear we should start a support help line for these people.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Blah blah blah blah blah, blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah, blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah, blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah, blah blah blah.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

JMB1977 said:


> Oh no! I got a speeding ticket...I should ask for advise on Masscops. This is really starting to get old I say! I swear we should start a support help line for these people.


I agree. Great way for Gil to make some $$$. I can see it now,

"Need legal advice? Got arrested on some BS charge? Was the cop rude to you? Did you get a ticket doing 95mph in a 55 zone? Did you get arrested/charged with OUI and know you only had 2 beers? Did the cop plant drugs in your pocket?

If so, call 1-900-DAMN-COP. Attorneys from the *A*ss *C*lown *L*awyers _*U*_nited are standing by now to help your case. A fee of $1.95 per call will show on your next phone bill as "MassCops say screw you, Inc.".


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm loving it


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

You gotta be a real asshole to get written for 70 in 65. Do us all a favor and go take a nap on a train track please.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

This is what happens when you close all the State Hospitals............


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

First off, you were never stopped for doing 70 in a 65 so you dont have anything to appeal.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

People are just gluttons for punishment. Why oh why do these people do this to themselves.


----------



## primos001 (Sep 3, 2010)

He probably wrote you for alot less than what you were doing.
Square up and pay the fine.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Wow this is an old one.


----------

